# AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?



## Dr. Cox (13. Februar 2009)

*AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich habe mir überlegt für mein Teufel-Soundsystem einen AV-Receiver zu kaufen, da ich mal gelesen habe dass dadurch die Soundqualität massive gesteigert werden könnte. Außerdem knacken meine Satelliten jedesmal wenn sich der Kühlschrank einschaltet. Da meine Hifi-Anlage das nicht tut vermute ich dass es also irgendwie am integrierten Teufel-Verstärker liegen könnte.

Was meint ihr denn dazu, lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines AV-Receivers?
Könnte ich damit vielleicht auch zwischen Headset und Soundsystem hin und herschalten? 
Und was kann man mit dieser Kombination denn noch alles anfangen?
Und wie seiht das mit meiner Soundkarte (X-Fi Xtreme Music) aus, könnte ich die denn irgendwie über den digitalen Ausgang an den Receiver anschließen und hätte ich dann immer noch EAX/7.1-Sound? Ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen dass über den digitalen Ausgang nur Stereo übertragen wird, stimmt das?

Hat denn irgend jemand hier schon einmal Erfahrungen damit gesammelt?

Ich würde mich sehr über rege Beteiligung freuen, ich weiß, dass sind jetzt alles sehr viele fragen auf einmal, ich hoffe aber dass mir jemand bei meiner Entscheidung helfen kann


----------



## aurionkratos (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Ein AV-Receiver kann deutlich was bringen, sofern er ein Vernünftiger ist. Da ich in diesem Gebiet aber schon länger nichts mehr zu tun hatte, überlasse ich die Beratung lieber anderen.

Das Hin- und Herschalten sollte eventuell gehen - Ich weiß nicht, ob es Receiver gibt, wo man z.B. zwischen normalen Ausgang und Klinke wechseln kann. Meiner schaltet z.B. automatisch auf Headset um, wenn man eins einsteckt. Ich würde das Headset allerdings direkt über den Receiver laufen lassen, da du dann (je nach Receiver) Dolby Headphone (oder ein Äquivalent) hast, was Raumklang ermöglicht.
Zudem ist es mit dem Umstellen zwischen Headset und Lautsprechern einfacher am Receiver als unter Windows, da du da entweder Kabel umstecken müsstest oder die Ausgabequelle ändern müsstest, was dazu führt, dass du das aktuelle Programm neustarten musst, damit es übernommen wird.

Ob deine Soundkarte per digitalen Ausgang 5.1 unterstützt kann ich dir nicht sagen. Soundkarten müssen Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect können, damit sie per digitalen Ausgang 5.1 ausgeben können, sonst ist nur Stereo möglich. Die einzige Ausnahme bilden hier DVDs, da diese schon vorcodiert sind und daher das Dolby Digital bzw. DTS-Signal einfach nur über den optischen durchgeschliffen wird.
Als Dolby Digital Live/DTS Connect fähige Karte kann ich dir diese hier(~60€) empfehlen, falls du mehr Geld hast, solltest du auch mal bei den Asus Xonar-Karten vorbeischauen, oder falls du bei Creative bleiben willst: soweit ich weiß können die neuen Titanium Modelle Dolby Digital Live. Musst du ggf. einfach mal in den Spezifikationen nachsehen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Ich hatte an den AV-Receiver hier gedacht:

http://www.big-screen.de/deutsch/pa...k/onkyo/onkyo-av-receiver/onkyo-tx-sr-506.php

Wie kann ich den herausfinden ob meine Soundkarte Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect unterstützt?

PS: Das ist noch eine ganz alte X-Fi Xtreme Music, habe die damals gleich zu Release gekauft


----------



## Overlocked (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Wie wäre es hiemit: LINK Gute Verarbeitung und schönes Design. Hat alles an Board, was man anfangs braucht.


----------



## OctoCore (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wie kann ich den herausfinden ob meine Soundkarte Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect unterstützt?



Da du eine echte X-Fi hast, wird sie wohl auch DDL/DTS Connect unterstützen. Musst mal ein wenig googlen, die Treiber schwirren durchs Netz oder geh einfach auf die Seite von Daniel K, da steht auch einiges zu dem Thema. Creative verkauft die Treiber wohl an X-Fi-Besitzer für 4 oder 5 $.
Die sollte es auch für die Audigy geben, daraus ist aber nix geworden. Darum fahre ich mit meinem Receiver 2-gleisig und habe den Rechner digital für normalen Stereokram angebunden und analog verkabelt für 5.1 EAX (mehr kann meine alte Audigy nicht). Kommt trotzdem ganz gut.


----------



## Dr. Cox (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Ich dachte Daniel_k darf keine Treiber mehr für Creative Soundkarten programmieren/fixen?

EAX und alle anderen Features wie CMS3D und der 24bit-Crystelizer würden doch auch immer noch funktionieren, wenn ich Soundkarte digital an der Receiver anschließe oder?


----------



## Monocus (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> Ich habe mir überlegt für mein Teufel-Soundsystem einen AV-Receiver zu kaufen, da ich mal gelesen habe dass dadurch die Soundqualität massive gesteigert werden könnte.
> Was meint ihr denn dazu, lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines AV-Receivers?


Also eine massive Steigerung der Soundqualität wirst du mit einem AV-Receiver/Verstärker wohl kaum haben.
Leistungstechnisch wird der intigrierte Verstärker wohl optimal auf das System abgestimmt sein,
sodass ein kräftigerer Verstärker keine Vorteile bringen wird
und die ansonsten durch einen Verstärker hervorgerufenen Vorteile dürften zu vernachlässigen sein,
außer man besitzt ein wirklich hochwertiges Soundsystem.
Wenn du allerdings mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten benötigst und wirklich nur dann würde ich über den Kauf eines Verstärkers/AV-Receivers nachdenken.

Um welches System handelt es sich denn überhaupt,
Concept E (Magnum Power Edition)?


----------



## Dr. Cox (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Es handelt sich um ein Concept G 7.1 THX. Mir ist es auch wichtig, dass diese knacksenden Geräusche endlich verschwinden welche immer dann auftreten wenn sich mein Kühlschrank einschaltet 

PS: Den Kühlschrank habe ich schon einmal ausgetauscht, hat aber nichts gebracht


----------



## Monocus (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um ein Concept G 7.1 THX. Mir ist es auch wichtig, dass diese knacksenden Geräusche endlich verschwinden welche immer dann auftreten wenn sich mein Kühlschrank einschaltet
> 
> PS: Den Kühlschrank habe ich schon einmal ausgetauscht, hat aber nichts gebracht


Probier mal eine andere Steckdose.
Bei mir war es auch so, 
dass meine Satelliten manchmal geknackt/gebrummt haben,
wenn ich meine Tischlampe eingeschaltet hatte.
Nachdem ich diese in eine andere Steckdose gesteckt habe waren die Störgeräusche weg.


----------



## Dr. Cox (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Habe das schon alles ausprobiert, habe sogar für 140€ einen Netztfilter von Brennstuhl gekauft und es hat leider nichts gebracht. Meine alte Hifi-Anlage knackst z.B. nicht. Ich schätze das hat bestimmt etwas mit dem integrierten Verstärker meines Soundsystems zu tun.

PS:



> Das sehr homogene Zusammenspiel aller Lautsprecher im Zusammenhang mit den acht Endstufen des Systems liefert in dieser Preisklasse ein überzeugendes Resultat. *Wir haben das Concept G auch an einem DENON AVR 1905 7.1 Receiver angeschlossen und dabei eine klare Verbesserung der Soundqualität, besonders der des Subwoofer, feststellen dürfen.* Bei sehr tiefen Tönen scheint der Receiver klar im Vorteil zu sein und bietet bei Bedarf eine wohlige Massage für die Magengegend. Kein lustloses Dahingeplätscher sondern eine souveräne, beeindruckende Wiedergabe der Satelliten, ein fulminantes Klangbild und ein Mittendringefühl vom Feinsten, das sind die klaren Indikatoren des Concept G.


ComputerBase - Test: Sieben Soundsysteme von 2.1 bis 7.1 (Seite 6)


----------



## Monocus (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Habe das schon alles ausprobiert, habe sogar für 140€ einen Netztfilter von Brennstuhl gekauft und es hat leider nichts gebracht. Meine alte Hifi-Anlage knackst z.B. nicht. Ich schätze das hat bestimmt etwas mit dem integrierten Verstärker meines Soundsystems zu tun.


Ich hab mal ein wenig gegoogelt und bin auf viele ähnliche Fälle gestoßen.
Z.B.:


Knacken durch Lichtschalter und Kühlschrank, Elektronik - HIFI-FORUM
lautes Knacken aus Boxen durch Stromschwankung - ForumBase
Kühlschrank an --> Boxen der Anlage knacken - gulli:board
3DCenter Forum - Wie Störgeräusche von anderen Elektrogeräten beseitigen?
Vielleicht findest du da eine Lösung für dein Problem.


Dr. Cox schrieb:


> PS:
> 
> ComputerBase - Test: Sieben Soundsysteme von 2.1 bis 7.1 (Seite 6)


Es gibt genung Blindtests (z.B. dieser), die zeigen, dass man keine Unterschiede zwischen Verstärkern hören kann,
es sei denn diese sind "gesoundet" oder ein Verstärker ist zu schwach dimensioniert.
Aber das ist wieder eine der Grundsatzfragen im Bereich Hifi, genauso wie Kabelklang...


----------



## OctoCore (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich dachte Daniel_k darf keine Treiber mehr für Creative Soundkarten programmieren/fixen?



Ja, das ändert aber nichts daran, dass auf seiner Website eine Anleitung steht, wie man DDL und Co. auf einer beliebigen X-Fi zum laufen bringt und nicht nur mit den X-Fi Titanium, die standardmäßig damit geliefert wird. 



> EAX und alle anderen Features wie CMS3D und der 24bit-Crystelizer würden doch auch immer noch funktionieren, wenn ich Soundkarte digital an der Receiver anschließe oder?



Daran ändert sich im Prinzip nichts, ohne DDL aber nur in Stereo.

Das mit dem besseren Bass und schönerem Klangbild über einen digitalen angeschlossenen AV-Receiver, wie es in dem zitierten Artikel steht,  kann ich übrigens voll unterschreiben. 
Das liegt daran, dass der Receiver selbst das Bassmanagement für den Subwoofer übernimmt und nicht die Soundkarte. 
Das war auch schon so, als ich vor Jahren ein Creative-Boxen-Set (mit einem putzigen kleinen DD & DTS-fähigen separaten Verstärker) an meinem Rechner hatte. Da habe ich das Bassmanagement schon dem Verstärker und nicht der Karte überlassen, es klang einfach runder. 
Eventuelle Basseffekte (LFE) wurden davon nicht berührt, denn dafür ist das .1 in X.1 ursprünglich gedacht, nämlich LF-Effekte zum Subwoofer zu transportieren und nicht dafür, bassschwache Satelliten zu unterstützen. 
Das war eine Idee der Industrie, die sich dachte, hey, wir haben ja den Subwoofer, da können wir gleich alles an Bass hinleiten, das macht die Lautsprechersysteme preiswerter und kleiner und wir erreichen damit eine breitere Masse an Kunden.
Wie auch immer, der Unterschied ist deutlich zu hören, für jeden und nicht nur für trainierte Audiophile. Das zeigt sich sogar bei meinem Onboardsound, nicht nur bei der Creative-Karte, wobei Onbordsound eigentlich immer bei digitaler Anbindung gewinnt.
Deshalb ist mein Rechner auch analog und digital angeschlossen. Bei Analog-Anschluss muß die Karte das Bassmanagement übernehmen, der Receiver nimmt die Signale für jeden Kanal so, wie sie kommen (naja, fast, ich kann für jeden Kanal einzeln die Pegel anpassen, wenn ich will) und leitet sie einfach weiter, übergeht also praktisch die Regelmöglichkeiten des Vorverstärkers d.h. kein Bassmanagement per Receiver. Meine Satelliten sind zwar nicht so winzig wie bei manchen preiswerten Heimkinolösungen und PC-Sets, aber es sind recht kompakte Teile (sowas nannte man früher Regalboxen), die trotz Bassreflex nicht an den Druck eines Subwoofers herankommen. 
Für Spiele mit Surroundsound ist das okay, klingt klasse und knallt auch schön, für Musik am PC gehe ich lieber auf digital, das kommt einfach besser, genau wie in dem Artikelzitat beschrieben.


----------



## Dr. Cox (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Mhmhm, also würdest du mir empfehlen die Soundkarte definitiv digital an den AV-Receiver anzuschließen?

Habe gerade mal in der Beschreibung meiner X-Fi nachgeschaut, würde ich den digitalen Ausgang benutzen, dann hätte ich keinen Mikrofon-Eingang mehr....


----------



## OctoCore (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Kommt darauf an. Hm, das Teufel-Set hat ja seinen integrierten Verstärker. Vielleicht beherrscht es schon ein eigenes Bassmanagement. 
Jetzt ist es ja als Surroundsystem mit einem Haufen Strippen angestöpselt. Kann man da auch eine andere Stereo-Quelle anschließen und darauf umschalten? Was sagt dann der Subwoofer? Ist der tot oder gibt er was von sich?

Bei mir (Audigy) sieht das so aus (analog als 5.1 verkabelt): Schalte ich die auf Stereo (2.0/2.1) dann ist es Essig mit dem Subwoofer, Musik nur aus den Frontspeakern. Bassmanagement gibt es da nicht, ich habe zwar andere Bassoptionen, aber die wirken sich eben nur auf die Frontspeaker aus.
Auf 5.1 mit aktiviertem BM und Stereomusik gibt es Frontspeaker plus SW. Klar, dass dafür natürlich so Sachen wie CMSS und Surroundverteilung ausgeknipst sein müssen, damit nichts auf die restlichen Boxen verteilt wird.

Kannst du ja testen, ob mit deiner normalen Surroundverkabelung und Stereoeinstellung noch was vom Sub kommt. 
Dann nochmal das Gleiche mit 5.1 (oder 7.1 wenn du willst) OHNE Bassmanagement. 
Kommt aus dem SW in beiden Fällen nichts raus, macht das Set bei Surroundverkabelung schon mal kein eigenes BM.
Falls das Set noch Anschlüsse für normale Stereo-Quellen hat, kann es sein, dass es diese Eingänge anders behandelt. 
Also, Karte auf Stereo und an den "Nur Stereo"-Eingang stöpseln, Set auf diesen Eingang als Signalquelle stellen. 
Kommt was aus dem SW? 
Falls ja, dann macht das Set eigenes BM und die Sache ist einfach.

Einen Hörtest machen mit Stereomusik, Karte auf X.1 mit BM und ohne CMSS & Co per Surroundverkabelung. 
Dann nochmal mit Karte auf einfachem Stereo über den "Nur Stereo"-Eingang. 

Wenn du keinen Unterschied bemerkst, kannst du dir einen Receiver sparen.
Reine Geldverschwendung. Du ersetzt nur den Verstärker für die Satelliten damit, der Verstärker für den Sub bleibt ja. Soundqualität kommt zu einem großen Teil über die Boxen und (Teufel-Hype hin oder her, für die Kohle können die auch nicht zaubern) da wirst du durch einen anderen Verstärker kaum Qualitätsunterschiede feststellen können. 
Was bleibt, ist der Digital-Anschluß, aber der wird keinen echten Vorteil bringen, denn so schlecht sind die DA-Wandler deiner X-Fi auch nicht.

FALLS du was merkst, dann reicht auch ein Umschalter deiner Frontspeakerausgänge auf den separaten Stereo-Eingang des Sets. Dann musst du nur noch dein Set auf den Eingang als Quelle schalten und das wars. Für Musik schaltest du dann die Karte auf Stereo. Zum Gamen alles umgekehrt. Spart Geld.
Okay, das ist alles etwas umständlich erzählt, aber ich habe leider das Teufelset nicht hier, also kann ich nicht konkreter werden.


----------



## Dr. Cox (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Danke schon einmal für deine Hilfe 

Habe mir gerade noch einmal die Spezifikationen meines Mainboards angeschaut und gesehen dass die Onboardsoundkarte "Dolby Home Theater" kann. Dann müsste ich doch laut Wikipedia DDL haben wenn ich den Onboardsound nutze, oder?

Würde dann nicht aber wieder die Klangdichte, also die in Spielen dargestellten Soundeffekte, durch das Fehlen des Soundprozessors meiner X-Fi darunter leiden?




> Dolby Digital Live [Bearbeiten]
> 
> Dolby Digital Live (DDL) ist eine Encodierungs-Technik in Echtzeit für interaktive Medien wie Video- und Computerspiele. DDL konvertiert jedes Audiosignal im Computer oder in der Spielkonsole in ein 5.1-Kanal-Dolby-Digital-Format und kann dieses Signal über den SPDIF-Ausgang ausgeben lassen.[1] Der SoundStorm-Chip, der bei der Xbox und einigen nForce2-Computer-Hauptplatinen verwendet wurde, nutzte eine frühe Form dieser Technik. DDL wird zur Zeit von Soundkarten der Hersteller Turtle Beach[2],HT OMEGA SYSTEM[3] und Auzentech[4] durch den C-Media-Chipsatz verwendet, und auf einigen Hauptplatinen wird Realteks ALC882D,[5] ALC888DD und ALC888H verwendet. Eine ähnliche Technik ist unter DTS Connect von Mitbewerber DTS vorhanden. Das OpenSource-Projekt AC3-Filter wandelt ebenfalls in Echtzeit Audiosignale im Computer in Dolby Digital, so dass diese über SPDIF ausgegeben werden können. Dieses ist allerdings nicht von Dolby lizenziert.[6].
> 
> ...


Dolby Digital ? Wikipedia


----------



## OctoCore (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Habe mir gerade noch einmal die Spezifikationen meines Mainboards angeschaut und gesehen dass die Onboardsoundkarte "Dolby Home Theater" kann. Dann müsste ich doch laut Wikipedia DDL haben wenn ich den Onboardsound nutze, oder?



So isses.



> Würde dann nicht aber wieder die Klangdichte, also die in Spielen dargestellten Soundeffekte, durch das Fehlen des Soundprozessors meiner X-Fi darunter leiden?



Der reine Klang leidet darunter eigentlich nicht, bzw. nur dadurch, das DD schließlich kein verlustfreies Verfahren ist.
Bei Spielen, die die höheren EAX-Modi von Creative-Karten nutzen, egal ob in XP oder unter Vista per Alchemy oder OpenAL, fallen die Effekte flach, leider.
Da solche Hardware-Effekte seit der Einführung von Vista fröhlich aussterben, ist das für die Zukunft nicht so schlimm, aber ich persönlich habe noch genug (alte) Games mit einigermaßen gut umgesetzter EAX-Unterstützung, dass ich darauf nicht verzichten würde, zumindest nicht auf Dauer.


----------



## Dr. Cox (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Was meinst du, wäre es sinnvoll, wenn ich einfach beide Soundkarten nutze?

Da ich Vista 64 sowohl auch XP habe, könnte ich ja alle EAX-Spiele unter XP spielen und alle neuen Spiele die kein EAX unterstützen, unter Vista 64 mit der Onboardsoundkarte spielen. 

PS: Ich bin auch ziemlich enttäuscht darüber, dass EAX ausstirbt und ich spiele nach wie vor alle EAX-Klassiker unter XP. Würde denn eine AuzenTech X-FI Prelude 7.1 EAX über den digitalen Ausgang ermöglichen?


----------



## OctoCore (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Klar kannst du beide Soundkarten nutzen. Ich mache es auch so.
Unter XP ist das schwierig, da kannst du für das System ja nur eine Karte für die Ausgabe angeben, wenn du wechseln musst, ist das fummelig. Und die wenigsten Spiele erlauben eine Auswahl bei der Soundhardware.
Ich nutze ja auch Vista64. Die Audigy ist für Games eingerichtet (und analog am Receiver angeschlossen), der Sound ist etwas dunkler und bassbetonter eingestellt, das ist natürlich nix für reine, unverfälschte Musikwiedergabe. Dafür (und alles Andere, das nicht mit Spielen zusammenhängt) nehme ich den Digital-Ausgang der Onboard-Hardware. Die Umschaltung ist wesentlich einfacher als noch unter XP.
Zum Spielen musst du doch nicht extra nach XP. Schließlich geht EAX-Mehrkanal auch bei alten Kamellen. 
Aus aktuellem Anlass habe ich grade erst Thief 3 unter Vista64 über die XP-Installation des Games gebügelt. Dank "Alchemy" klappt das ganz hervorragend. 
So nach und nach werde ich alle schon unter XP installierten Games nach Vista64 rüberholen. Ob auch alle laufen, wird sich dann zeigen. 
Ich habe zwar nicht ein Spiel, das aus DX10 irgendwelche Vorteile zieht, aber ich will mich so langsam von XP abnabeln und auf ständiges Hin- und Her-Booten stehe ich nicht so.

Klar kann die Auzentech X-Fi EAX über DDL digital ausgeben, aber das kann die billigste Creative X-Fi Titanium für knapp über 60 Euro auch.


----------



## Dr. Cox (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Also meinst du es wäre sinnvoller eine Creative X-Fi Titanium anstelle einer AuzenTech X-FI Prelude 7.1  zu kaufen?

Was mich ein wenig am Receiver nervt, ist dass der Bass nicht mehr so heftig ist wie ohne den Receiver. Die Satelliten klingen jedoch klar besser


----------



## OctoCore (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Ach, du hast inzwischen einen AV-Receiver? Muss ich irgendwie verpasst haben.  Welchen denn? Hm, kannst du den Bass am Subwoofer nicht regeln? Am AV-Receiver kannst du dem Subwoofer-Ausgang aber mit Sicherheit ein paar dB mehr geben, wenn er dir zu schwach vorkommt. Schau mal ins Handbuch.

Die X-Fi von Creative hat beim Test in der c't wirklich gut abgeschnitten. Leider, leider war keine Auzentech X-Fi dabei, nur die Auzentech Cinema X-Plosion. 
Tja nu, wenn dir ein paar bessere Werte auf dem Papier den mehr als saftigen Aufpreis wert sind, dann ist es okay. Aber die Titanium kam im Test auch auf über 100 dB in der Dynamic (101,3 dB(A)) und ist damit mit auf Augenhöhe mit den auch im Test vertretenen Xonar Essence STX (103,1 dB(A) ) und Xonar HDAV 1.3 Deluxe ( 95,6 dB(A) ).  Keine Ahnung, wie die Xonars so bei den Freaks qualitätsmäßig gehandelt werden. Aber ich bezweifle, ob die Unterschiede groß auffallen und bei Digitalanschluß ist das eh total egal.


----------



## Dr. Cox (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ach, du hast inzwischen einen AV-Receiver? Muss ich irgendwie verpasst haben.  Welchen denn? Hm, kannst du den Bass am Subwoofer nicht regeln? Am AV-Receiver kannst du dem Subwoofer-Ausgang aber mit Sicherheit ein paar dB mehr geben, wenn er dir zu schwach vorkommt. Schau mal ins Handbuch.



Habe jetzt einen Onkxo TX-SR 506 

Onkyo TX-SR 506: TX, SR 506, 7.1 Heimkino-Receiver mit HDMI Anschlüssen

Verstehe allerdings nicht weshalb der Bass nun schwächer ist....

Könnte das vielleicht daran liegen dasss ich kein abgeschirmtes Mono-Cinch-Kabel für den Subwoofer benutzt habe?



OctoCore schrieb:


> Die X-Fi von Creative hat beim Test in der c't wirklich gut abgeschnitten. Leider, leider war keine Auzentech X-Fi dabei, nur die Auzentech Cinema X-Plosion.
> Tja nu, wenn dir ein paar bessere Werte auf dem Papier den mehr als saftigen Aufpreis wert sind, dann ist es okay. Aber die Titanium kam im Test auch auf über 100 dB in der Dynamic (101,3 dB(A)) und ist damit mit auf Augenhöhe mit den auch im Test vertretenen Xonar Essence STX (103,1 dB(A) ) und Xonar HDAV 1.3 Deluxe ( 95,6 dB(A) ).  Keine Ahnung, wie die Xonars so bei den Freaks qualitätsmäßig gehandelt werden. Aber ich bezweifle, ob die Unterschiede groß auffallen und bei Digitalanschluß ist das eh total egal.



Wenn EAX wirklich in 7.1 ohne Einschränkungen digital mit einer Titanium an meinen Receiver übertragbar sind, dann würde ich natürlich die Titanium nehmen. Über den optischen Ausgang sollte doch der Sound dann eh besser klingen, falls es tatsächlich keine Einschränkungen gibt? Leider gibt es da von Creative keine Infos


----------



## OctoCore (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Habe jetzt einen Onkxo TX-SR 506



Oh, Klasse. Keine schlechte Wahl.



> Verstehe allerdings nicht weshalb der Bass nun schwächer ist....
> 
> Könnte das vielleicht daran liegen dasss ich kein abgeschirmtes Mono-Cinch-Kabel für den Subwoofer benutzt habe?



Wenn du ihn nicht grade über eine 100m-Rolle Klingeldraht angeschlossen hast, sollte das nicht viel ausmachen. Siehe mein Vorposting. Gib ihm mehr Power.



> Wenn EAX wirklich in 7.1 ohne Einschränkungen digital mit einer Titanium an meinen Receiver übertragbar sind, dann würde ich natürlich die Titanium nehmen.



Also was das angeht, da kann die Auzentech wirklich nicht mehr. Aber 7.1 über DDL geht nicht, wenn ich mir die Beschreibung von Dolby selbst anschaue, nur 5.1.



> Über den optischen Ausgang sollte doch der Sound dann eh besser klingen, falls es tatsächlich keine Einschränkungen gibt? Leider gibt es da von Creative keine Infos



Da braucht es auch keine Infos von Creative. Wie schon erwähnt ist auch AC-3 ein verlustbehaftetes Verfahren. Schau einfach hier in die Wikipedia.
Im direkten Vergleich zwischen unkomprimiertem PCM und DD kann man schon einen Unterschied hören, aber ich würde deshalb nicht sagen, das es schlechter klingt, nur minimal anders. Bei meinem alten Asus A7N8X-Board mit DD-Enkoding in Hardware konnte man das gut testen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Also meinst du es ist besser wenn ich den Receiver weiterhin analog angeschlossen lasse?

Was den AV-Receiver angeht, kann ich leider mangels Vergleichbarkeit nicht sagen ob er eine gute oder eher schlechte Wahl ist....

Hast du ihn denn schon einmal vergleichen können?


----------



## OctoCore (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Also meinst du es ist besser wenn ich den Receiver weiterhin analog angeschlossen lasse?



Ich würde erst mal DDL austesten. Das lohnt sich bestimmt.



> Was den AV-Receiver angeht, kann ich leider mangels Vergleichbarkeit nicht sagen ob er eine gute oder eher schlechte Wahl ist....
> Hast du ihn denn schon einmal vergleichen können?



Ich habe vorher schon mal Erfahrungsberichte gegooglet und die sind durchweg positiv. Für den Preis lässt sich das gerät kaum toppen. Außerdem kann er wohl auch 5.1 auf 7.1 umrechnen, also sind alle deine Boxen auch bei 5.1 DDL beschäftigt. Wenn ich nicht schon einen AV-Receiver für den PC hätte, würde ich mir den Onkyo greifen.

Jetzt mal ein paar blöde Fragen von meiner Seite: Hast du das Bassmanagement an deiner Soundkarte aktiviert? Wahrscheinlich ja. Was passiert eigentlich, wenn du es an der Soundkarte abschaltest. Übernimmt das dann der Receiver auch bei analogem Anschluss?


----------



## Dr. Cox (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Ich habe jetzt die Abschaltfrequenz von 120Hz wieder mit der Soundkarte eingestellt und im Receiver deaktiviert, jetzt bekomme ich endlich Bass. Werde es aber nachher noch mit einer DVD testen 

Was hast du denn für einen AV-Receiver?


----------



## OctoCore (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Na, geht doch! Glückwunsch! 

Ich habe nix besonderes, das Teil hat ja auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel: Yamaha RX-V457. Für den PC reicht es aber.


----------



## Dr. Cox (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

An Receivern ist nach meiner bisherigen Kenntnis doch qualitativ eh kein Vergang dran, oder? Die Dinger sollen ja angeblich auch ewig halten....

Dolby Digital wird doch über den digitalen Ausgang eh nur mit 48kHz übertragen, oder? Da meine Soundkarte aber theoretisch 96kHz macht müsste doch die Qualität analog besser sein, oder ist das falsch?


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Nein. Für den Klang sind die OPAMPs und DACs entscheidend. In Recievern sind diese meist von viel höherer Qualität.

Kannst du gut löten? Wenn ja, gäb es noch ne Alternative: neue OPAMPs auflöten.


----------



## OctoCore (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Na ja, die ganz neuen Digital Formate von BluRay kann mein Receiver nicht, ansonsten aber alles, was es bis dahin gab. Für den PC ist das sowieso nicht so relevant.

Es wird dir nichts nutzen, wenn du deine Audiodaten vor der analogen Ausgabe auf 96kHz upsamplen lässt. Was soll das bringen? Das Audiomaterial, was du im Rechner hast, wird wohl kaum weit über 20.000 Hz hinausgehen und dafür reicht eine Samplingrate von 48.000 Hz voll aus. Mehr bringt da auch nicht mehr. 48kHz reichen bis 24.000 Hz und viel mehr wird der Analogausgang auch nicht bringen. Abgesehen davon ist die Digitalübertragung verlustfrei, solange du PCM benutzt, z.B. bei Stereomusik. Durch Analog verschlechterst du die Qualität höchstens.

Du meinst wohl eher 24Bit-Ausgabe anstatt 16Bit. Sagen wir mal, du hast eine gute Soundkarte, die über 100 dB Dynamik am analogen Ausgang bringt.
Die kann man natürlich ausnutzen, wenn man 24Bit-Audio-Material hat (bis 144 dB). Natürlich muss es auch wirklich 24bittig erstellt worden sein. 16Bit-Sound ( bis 96 dB) bekommt nicht dadurch plötzlich mehr Dynamik, nur weil er nach 24Bit transformiert wird. Genauso wie eine 8Bit-Grafik mit 100 Farben auch nach der Umwandlung in 24 oder 32Bit Truecolor immer noch nur 100 Farben hat. Für die digitale Übertragung in den Receiver können sich die 24Bit abseits von DD trotzdem lohnen, wenn du am Receiver irgendwelche Effekte auf die Musik los lässt oder einfach Bass oder Treble-Einstellungen vornimmst. Bei 24Bit sind die Rundungsfehler durch das Resampling geringer und damit auch die Gefahr von hörbaren Klangänderungen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Ja aber gibt es nicht irgendwie Probleme/Verzögerungen wenn alles erst ins Bitstream-Format umgewandelt wird?

Kann das übrigens sein, dass meine Soundkarte bereits DDL unterstützt?


----------



## OctoCore (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ja aber gibt es nicht irgendwie Probleme/Verzögerungen wenn alles erst ins Bitstream-Format umgewandelt wird?



Angeblich nicht. Ich habe auch nichts dergleichen irgendwo gelesen. Schein also gut zu klappen.



> Kann das übrigens sein, dass meine Soundkarte bereits DDL unterstützt?



öhm... wie war das noch mal? Du hast eine PCI-X-Fi? Auf jeden Fall eine Karte mit dem "echten" X-Fi-Chip?


----------



## Dr. Cox (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> öhm... wie war das noch mal? Du hast eine PCI-X-Fi? Auf jeden Fall eine Karte mit dem "echten" X-Fi-Chip?



Ja, habe sie 2006 für ca 100€ gekauft. Ist eine X-Fi Xtreme Music


----------



## OctoCore (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Ah ja. Dann teste das mal aus:



> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are pleased to announce that the Dolby Digital Live! feature is now made available for Sound Blaster X-Fi products with the EMU20K1 processor at Creative Labs for a nominal fee at only US$4.72. Please check out the website for more information on how to make the upgrade for your card.
> 
> ...



Ich bin grade zu faul, um da selbst zu stöbern. Wäre aber ne günstige Alternative zum Kauf einer Titanium.


----------



## BloodySuicide (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Das Update gabs dann glaube mit dem letzten Treiber 4 free


----------



## OctoCore (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*

Das wäre natürlich noch besser.


----------



## Dr. Cox (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: AV-Receiver für Teufel-Lautsprecher?*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Das Update gabs dann glaube mit dem letzten Treiber 4 free



Echt?

Ich bräuchte doch dann so ein Flexi-Jack-Adapter oder?


----------

